# Boating Babes



## MSnowy (Jul 5, 2010)

wondering if i should crop out the green buoy in the background


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 5, 2010)

And cut off the rear end of the boat in the process?

No. You should learn to either shoot at the right time (like one second later when the green thing would have been gone) or use PS to clone it out.


----------



## mcopan (Jul 5, 2010)

Use the clone tool in Photoshop.


----------



## supraman215 (Jul 5, 2010)

bigger lens needed


----------



## gsgary (Jul 5, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> bigger lens needed



:thumbup: to get closer to BOOBS


----------



## blindfoldinosaur (Jul 5, 2010)

klassy.


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 5, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> And cut off the rear end of the boat in the process?
> 
> No. You should learn to either shoot at the right time (like one second later when the green thing would have been gone) or use PS to clone it out.


 
ya I did take one a second later but the red cup moved.


----------



## SwiftTone (Jul 5, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> bigger lens needed



They would of stopped if they saw your BIG lens. Bigger is better in this situation


----------



## flyingember (Jul 5, 2010)

there's nothing particularly special about it.  it's two girls in a boat.  there's no starting point or end point evident, action going on or obvious reason to take it.

unless you're posting to a "girls in bikinis" group somewhere so men can oogle them


----------



## supraman215 (Jul 5, 2010)

SwiftTone said:


> supraman215 said:
> 
> 
> > bigger lens needed
> ...



There was no double entendre intended here, although it was unavoidable .


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 5, 2010)

flyingember said:


> there's nothing particularly special about it.  it's two girls in a boat.  there's no starting point or end point evident, action going on or obvious reason to take it.
> 
> unless you're posting to a "girls in bikinis" group somewhere so men can oogle them



ok thanks,maybe I should have waited till they docked the boat and got changed to show the end point


----------



## SwiftTone (Jul 5, 2010)

Talk about a beautiful weekend in Mass huh MSnowy?


----------



## JClishe (Jul 7, 2010)

flyingember said:


> there's nothing particularly special about it. it's two girls in a boat. there's no starting point or end point evident, action going on or obvious reason to take it.


 
That's exactly what I was thinking. Trust me, I'm all for pictures of girls in bikinis, but there's nothing overly special about this pic to warrant spending any time on, IMO.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 7, 2010)

get rid of the green and you got money!


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 7, 2010)

dak1b said:


> get rid of the green and you got money!


 
great, thanks


----------

